# Two English tourists...



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

Two English tourists driving through Wales. At Llanfairpwlgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllantysiliogogog they stop for lunch.. 

One of the tourists asks the waitress, "Before we order, could you settle an argument. Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?" 

The girl leans over & says "burrr-gurrr-king".


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

I think this was initially a blonde joke! Good one! Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

tut tut tut tut , picking on the blondes again is he Bev ?? shall we get him ?


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

Are you blonde?


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> tut tut tut tut , picking on the blondes again is he Bev ?? shall we get him ?


 
Where does it say Blonde? You thick or...., ooops, sorry you're blonde


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Are you blonde?


 
Me? No, dark brown, grey and transparent, no blonde.

Are you?


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

That explains it then! That makes 2 of us A.M.!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Are you blonde?



I'm pale blonde yes ... guilty lol  ha ha it is natural lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> That explains it then! That makes 2 of us A.M.!



Yep Bev us blondes must stick together


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

I am but with a little help from the bleach! x


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> I am but with a little help from the bleach! x


 
Was going to ask if there was evidence


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you heard from Heidi tonight? I hope Nathans ok.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> I am but with a little help from the bleach! x



mines tooooo pale to bleach lol, im pale skinned as well , id look like an albino .

with pale grey / blue eyes ... scary lol


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

Evidence of bleach or hair?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Have you heard from Heidi tonight? I hope Nathans ok.



yes i spoke to her earlier on yahoo babe , Nath was having a hypo , she got 

back to me afterwards but i think her pc / internet is playing up again . Ive left 

her an offline message .


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Evidence of bleach or hair?


 
If it was natural or not!


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i spoke to her earlier on yahoo babe , Nath was having a hypo , she got
> 
> back to me afterwards but i think her pc / internet is playing up again . Ive left
> 
> her an offline message .




Aah poor Nathan. I hope he is ok now? Anyway got to go and check Alex and get to bed - night all! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Aah poor Nathan. I hope he is ok now? Anyway got to go and check Alex and get to bed - night all! Bev


 
Night Bev!


----------

